# Game 73: Heat @ Spurs (3/31 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, March 31, 2013 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBA TV*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

No Ginobli, Timmy and Parker are gonna go off though.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Wish we got to play these guys more often. I always look forward to playing them because of how often some fans say they would beat us in a series.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

They really have this game on NBA TV? Lmao.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, hard to believe no big network wanted this game before the season started.

Spurs play in Memphis on Monday. Interested to see what Pop does for these two games.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh OK, it I knew a back-to-back was somehow involved. 

Ginobili being out doesn't make much of a difference with their juggernaut machine. We did, however, beat them last year in Miami without Wade when they were missing Ginobili (Miller went 6-6 from 3 in his first game back from hernia surgery). We need to not turn the ball over, not have Dwyane sabotage possessions, and play focused D.

This game has big potential Finals implications in both the matchup and homecourt.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Gonna have to watch this game online which sucks. ****ing NBA TV...perfect game to get people to sign up though.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Really excited for this one! Hope we make a statement.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

While I consider the Spurs chance to get to the Finals right around 0%, its fun to go against the western conference contenders to see how we match up. Should be a good one!


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo is gonna pull a Pop :laugh:


> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 11m
> Looks like Heat will be shorthanded tonight. Looks like LeBron and Wade both out, but still awaiting formal confirmation. They are here.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lmao hahahaha. I guess spo doesn't give a shit about home court


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron, Wade and Mario officially out.


> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN 23s
> LeBron James, Dwyane Wade & Mario Chalmers sitting for Heat in San Antonio tonight. So much for that.


Here are the excuses so they cant be fined


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 35s
> According to team, LeBron tweaked R hamstring in N.O, Wade has R ankle issue, Chalmers has R ankle issue. All out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spopop!!

I love it. 57-16, whatevs.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Cole gonna go offfffffff


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Your Heat starters tonight

Cole
Miller
Lewis
Haslem 
Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @JoeGoodmanJr: Cole, Miller, Lewis, Haslem, Bosh starting against the Spurs.


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That wing combo is automatic points for SA. This is going to be hilarious.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heat vs. Spurs will never get national billing again.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Poor Bosh


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by bosh to start


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

7-0 start

Heat should walk off the court now :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Bosh 4-4, with 2 3's.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Of course we finally start hot without LeWadio.

****. Sean Elliot is already annoying.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

14-10 Heat 

1st timeout.

Heat moving the ball very well on offense. Have already had 3 shots go in and out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Could be a good confidence game for our supporting cast. Ignore the score and just play like you belong.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

interesting start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Of course we finally start hot without LeWadio.
> 
> ****. Sean Elliot is already annoying.


He's one of the bigger homers in the league.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great start for UD


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh god. Wait until Cole rests and Ray and Mike are playing backup point. _That's_ going to be when this game looks real ugly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD doing what I'd hoped. Getting confidence in that J.

Good to see Cole make some nice plays, too. We've missed some easy open looks that would make this look pretty ugly for the Spurs right about now; kinda like that debacle in Miami.

Looking forward to some Battier dribble-drives tonight. Hope we get some JJ and Joel, too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Forgot we had no other PG options. Wont be pretty.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole being the only available point reminds me that Temple is playing well in Washington. So it goes.

UD with some nice rebounding work.

Whoa, the Spurs play-by-play guy just shat himself on that De Culo 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ooh, sick 3 by Battier. That was a Ray Ray.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoa, I've never seen someone recover like Cole did after biting on a pumpfake 3 while closing out. Kawhi still nailed it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, what an interception by Cole. Looked like a free safety.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If we had everyone, we'd be down 12 right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24-22 after 1

Bosh went to the bench and it got very hard to score. Great effort all around though.

Need Rashard and Ray to hit those shots they missed in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They just popped Birdie in the beak. It's over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 333

nice ball movement


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

M33333333333333333333333333M


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray with the finger troll miss.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Our ball movement is pretty good even without LBJ/Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How do we keep getting these looks? SA's lucky they're not falling.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here we go. Cole out. Lets see how this looks.

Great ball movement again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hearing lots of Heat fans in SA, and Skolnick said he saw a ridiculous amount of Heat jerseys. Sucks that they miss Mario tonight.



PoetLaureate said:


> Our ball movement is pretty good even without LBJ/Wade


Wade and LeBron are two of the most unselfish high-volume perimeter scorers of all time, but even they still tend to bog down possessions pounding the rock every now and then. It's just how they're used to making plays. These units just want to run sets as soon as they get up the court, and know they have to move the ball rather than their feet to find the best look.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice flop Mike!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're playing good D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh my god this Spurs play-by-play guy is severely over the top. Between his exaggerated histrionics and Elliot's homerism, this is non-Spur fan purgatory.

If this is still within reach going into the fourth, we should dress whichever two of LeBron/Wade/Rio aren't on the inactive list. Pop won't see it coming.

EDIT: Just saw it's Chalmers. SUIT UP LEWADE!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sexy pull-up 20-footer from J-Shuttles.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We got the 2007 Sonics with Battier/Bosh/Birdman out there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great, great drive by Cole. Just misses the finish, but Bosh with the tippy-tap.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OT: Dont know if this is including his 1st stint earlier this season in the D league, but Varnado is putting up nice numbers in the D league. 14/10/4 on 55%, and just had a 29pt 13rb game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*JoeGoodmanJr*  38m Mike Miller told me before the game that he's growing his hair back out because he feels as good physically as he did back in the ol' days.


Knew he was going for that Memphis look again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The glass slippers are starting to slip off.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I should apologize to Ray. He's making some nice plays off-the-dribble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Been very impressed with the ball movement. Other than that last possession, the ball has been swinging to open shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

45-40 at the half

Great effort by the Heat in that 1st half.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Good to see we're sitting starters. Don't show them nothing for a potential finals matchup and get some extra rest.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> OT: Dont know if this is including his 1st stint earlier this season in the D league, but Varnado is putting up nice numbers in the D league. 14/10/4 on 55%, and just had a 29pt 13rb game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Every time I read that Ric Bucher quote in BlackNRed's sig, I'm reminded why he's sideline reporting for the Warriors now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Every time I read that Ric Bucher quote in BlackNRed's sig, I'm reminded why he's sideline reporting for the Warriors now.


Really? Wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333

Lewis playing the role of Lebron there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great and1 by Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333

Oh man, this is great to watch. Loving the effort.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Every time I read that Ric Bucher quote in BlackNRed's sig, I'm reminded why he's sideline reporting for the Warriors now.


lmao.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rashard Lewis has 4 blocks :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333 again

Great ball movement again


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This team is good


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

MILLLER 3333333333333333333


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

We've been great this quarter.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heat are making me Hot right now.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

That changed quick for Spurs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This SA TV pair sound like bi-polar disorder right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is the Mike Miller I wanted in 2010


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're only shooting 47%, but I'm sure it feels like we're hitting every shot to them. In actuality we're missing a lot of easy looks.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Love the Energy baby Lets Go HEATTT


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a great foul by JJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can't believe we are winning right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

71-64 after 3

Heat outscore the Spurs 31-19 in the 3rd. 

Dont know if we can keep up the shooting from that quarter, but hopefully we continue playing with this same energy and effort.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh with 9 boards. Can it be true!?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Rashard Lewis has 4 blocks :laugh:


THERE ARE NO RUUUUUUUUUUUUULES


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Lebron decided to stay in the locker room for this one? Guess they wanted to watch the NCAA tournament instead of this game


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Can we do it?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Worst part about this feed is not getting the LeWade reaction shots on the bench.

EDIT:


Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade and Lebron decided to stay in the locker room for this one? Guess they wanted to watch the NCAA tournament instead of this game


NM.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade and Lebron decided to stay in the locker room for this one? Guess they wanted to watch the NCAA tournament instead of this game


Watching game of thrones.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They probably just didn't bring suit jackets...

Wait, hell no they didn't not bring jackets. Always gotta bring their swag.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> They probably just didn't bring suit jackets...
> 
> Wait, hell no they didn't not bring jackets. Always gotta bring their swag.


Neither are on the inactive list. So they both could have been in warmups and on the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thray puts us up double figures.

Gary Neal answers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good point W2.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sean Elliot just said he's seen more of those lob passes by the Spurs that we're getting hands on than in any other game this season. Our defense seems to cause those.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, how did Ray get that layup in?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray's been nice tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Duncan just got away with using his elbows to clear defenders on two plays in a row. The last one right in front of the official.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Good, fun test for our bench here to see if they can close this out. Gon be real tough


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I somehow knew that by turning Duncan away at the rim we'd be giving up an extra point via 3. Danny Green in the corner. The Spurs' most efficient look.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> Good, fun test for our bench here to see if they can close this out. Gon be real tough
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


A lot like the preseason game we played in Miami. These two teams always seem to have some sort of scrub-off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big free throws by bird


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn Shard, I thought that 3 was down. Would've been big.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, that 3 would've been huge.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh going for the homer...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a defensive play by Battier!

Followed by an awful, awful shot by Bosh


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

BOSH smh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Come on Cole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Would rather had Mike out there than Lewis.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Cole got bailed out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

COLE GOT BAAAAAAAAILED OUT


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah Lewis over Mike...gotta look deeper into that. I don't see why.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Terribleee execution over the last two minutes damn


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good job Cole. Need some world class D right now.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow...what a TERRIBLE call. My goodness.... wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BOSH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

SDFKDSJHFIOEWYFUPEWOHFPFDSFJHPDSJOHSODHFJPODSHFD


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

CHRIS MOTHER****ING BOSH


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn. CB clutch.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

JESUS TO BOSHHHH!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

With that, the ref just gave the game to the Heat. smh...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Atlanta game all over again. 

Just need 1 stop...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bahahaha BOSHTRICH. Goodnight spurs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win

:laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ARE YOU ****ING KIDDING ME


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Atlanta game all over again. Even had a Bosh 3 to ice it as well.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

HEAT Mother ****er!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I thought we'd probably lose this with everybody, considering the emotion we just spent on the streak.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Daaaaaaamn.

I think we probably just mind-****ed San Antonio. I would not be shocked to see some lasting damage from this game.

Sean Elliot sounded like he was almost crying there at the end before the commercial.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Atlanta game all over again. Even had a Bosh 3 to ice it as well.


Totally. Ethan even compared the two games at the start.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Bosh.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

I liked Allen's playmaking today.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh is a clutch assassin. Straight up. :bosh2:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Aubrey Plaza ‏@evilhag 2m
> BOSHH I KNOW YOU DID ITTTT #chrisbosh


Just dont get it :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tony Parker was 4-14. What a game by Cole. Only 4-12 and was bailed out at the end, but he played a hell of a game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Daaaaaaamn.
> 
> I think we probably just mind-****ed San Antonio. I would not be shocked to see some lasting damage from this game.
> 
> Sean Elliot sounded like he was almost crying there at the end before the commercial.


Here is the call

http://t.co/kjK9FtYH7h

He lets out a "oh, Lord..." before Bosh shoots :rotf:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Tony Parker was 4-14. What a game by Cole. Only 4-12 and was bailed out at the end, but he played a hell of a game.


If he can ever get his body right and play the rest of the season the way he plays in the beginnings he could be something down the line.

Seriously, how does San Antonio come back from this? They're gonna get beat in the playoffs by some fearless young team who doesn't respect them again this year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jace said:


> 57-16, whatevs.


:gunner:

_58-15._

Never thought we'd win one of these rah-rah, multiple-superstars-out games against a great team. SA was really flat tonight. Great to be on the other side. Ray had one of his best games here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat made history with the win


> Tony Fiorentino ‏@TonyHEAT2xWC 3m
> 17 wins in a month. Only team in 67 yr history of the NBA to win 17 games in a month. WOW!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Here is the call
> 
> http://t.co/kjK9FtYH7h
> 
> He lets out a "oh, Lord..." before Bosh shoots :rotf:


That 'oh lord' was ****ing hilarious!

:50ha:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh hit 3 threes? Wowzers haha

Heat stole this one


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 1m
> Spoelstra says LeBron and Wade were tackling everybody on the way to locker room.


Their injuries miraculously recovered just enough to be able to tackle their teammates.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

What a fun game. Screamed so loud when that shot fell.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Next up: NYK in Miami. They stomped us there without Melo last time.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Just dont get it :laugh:


:rotf:

Falling in love with Aubrey.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat made history with the win


Shit. Did not know that. This is cool too: 12-1 in February. 17-1 in March. Can't ask for a much better two-moth showing.



Wade County said:


> Bosh hit 3 threes? Wowzers haha
> 
> Heat stole this one


First time in his career (regular season). I believe he hit 3 in G7 vs. Boston.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron/Wade/Rio might be our 3 biggest gamblers on D. Perhaps that's why we looked so end-to-end dominant on D tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If anyone comes across a clip of the SunSports broadcast, please post. I wanna see if I can hear the shit flying out of Tony's anus.

"OOOHHHHH BA- ... OH SH- ... Eric, I'll be right back."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Miller was 4-6 from 3. With consistent playing time, he's gotten his shot back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> If anyone comes across a clip of the SunSports broadcast, please post. I wanna see if I can hear the shit flying out of Tony's anus.
> 
> "OOOHHHHH BA- ... OH SH- ... Eric, I'll be right back."







"CHRIS BOSH WITH A JUMPER STRAIGHT FROM HEAVEN!"

:laugh:

Great call by Eric.

Hear those Heat fans


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm sentimentally holding out hope he gets a spot at the end of the rotation.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoa Tony! Went with an "Oh!" instead of an "Oh baby!"

Nice Cole Bomb though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pretty cool that all 4 of our stars (counting Ray) have hit gamewinners in a Heat uni now. Makes it that much harder to defend that Ray-Rio lineup in clutch situations.



> @JoeGoodmanJr: Shane Battier referred to the LeBron- and Wade-less Heat as the Fighting Clowns.


Battier is a riot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's the whole quote. Barrier is a trip.


> @IraHeatBeat: Battier, "You could hear, the collective groan, I guess you could say, of the arena, 'Oh, we've got to watch these clowns for 48 minutes.' "
> 
> @IraHeatBeat: Shane Battier, Part II, on winning without Wade, LeBron: "You know what?" These clowns have a lot of fight in them. The fighting clowns!"


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Saw ESPN daily dime use this stat:

Chris Bosh hit the game-winning 3-point field goal with 1.1 seconds remaining in the fourth quarter as the LeBronless-and-Wadeless Heat earned a road victory in San Antonio, 88-86. It marked the first time in his three seasons with the Heat that Bosh has scored a go-ahead field goal in the final 24 seconds of the fourth quarter or of any overtime period -- something that he had done five times during his years with the Raptors.

----

That's gotta be wrong, no? CB has hit a number of clutch buckets, the 3 in Atlanta, the 3 in Washington, the 3 against Boston in the playoffs, the J against Dallas in the 2011 Finals....anyone got any explanation for this?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Atlanta 3 was to send it to OT. The playoff games likely don't count. Not sure what's up with the Washington game. Almost positive it was within 24. Was it to tie maybe?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The 3 in Washington in 2010? That 3 came with 20 seconds left, but it made it a 2 point game. Here's the link to the recap. Forgot just how crazy of an ending this was


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I was working during that game, huddling with a coworker following on his phone down the stretch. We thought it was a loss for sure.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*The fighting Clowns! *


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Phantom Bosh is sick. :bosh1:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Awesome vid.

Love how Bosh is doing the metal horns after he hits it :laugh: \m/


----------

